# Pulpit w KDE

## Belliash

Jest jakis program, dodatek do KDE, albo cos, co na pulpicie KDE odtworzy film? Ale tak, by tlo pod ikonami bylo przezroczyste - marzy mi sie animowana tapeta  :Very Happy: .

----------

## pax82

Czy jest jakis dodatek do KDE to nie wiem, ale mplayer ma opcje (uruchamiana z linii opcji) do wysylania obrazu do konkretnego okna podanego z numerem. Jesli wprowadzi sie numer 0 bedzie to oznaczalo RootWindow (czyli pulpit). Nie wiem jak zachowa sie wtedy odswierzanie ikon itp, ale jak pisalme program oparty na mplayer to wiele razy niechacy wyslalem film na pultpit. W tej chwili jestem w londynie i nie mam dostepu do linuxa, ale jak wpiszesz man mplayer powinno pomoc.

----------

## Zwierzak

Niestety taka zabawa z MPlayerem nie wyjdzie z jednego powodu. Jak podasz do malowania okno pulpitu, to to okno będzie pulpitem x'owym, a kde ma swój własny na którym przecież maluje ikonki! Niestety pulpit KDE całkowicie zasłania pulpit X'owy więc taka zabawka zadziała tylko na środowiskach bez własnego systemu pulpitu (np XFce lub Window Maker). Może na KDE powstał jakiś program który usuwa tę niedogodność, ale ja go nei znam.

----------

## pax82

wiec moze za pomoca DCOP pobrac numer okna pulpitu kde (chyba z tego co pamietam za opmoca dcop mozna to latwo zrobic), a nastepnie tam wyslac obraz z mplayera?

----------

## keman

Był też jakis sposob z odpaleniem xscreensaver - czytałem właśnie na fgo  :Smile: 

Inna sprawa, że pewnie wtedy też nie zobaczy ikonek czy też menu...

Najlepszym rozwiazaniem było by ustawienie gif'a na tapete, ale niewiem czy taka możliwosc wogle istnieje  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Raczej nie przez DCOPy droga. Przejżałem właśne cały KDesctop i nigdzie nie było funkcji która podaje numer okna pulpitu. Ale popranie numeru okna nie powinno byc problemem (jest w końcu specyfikacja NETWM), ale jak byście rozkazali MPlayerowi malować po oknie pulpitu to byście się przeżegnali, żadna ikonka by nie była widoczna a kiedy byście chcieli aką kolwiek zaznaczyć wszystko by wam mrygało.

----------

## Belliash

Wiec jak to mozna najprosciej zrobic?

Wiem ze w Windowsie ALLPlayer umozliwial cos takiego. Wsadzalo sie krutki filmik w loopie i bylo GIT.

----------

## pax82

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> ... ale jak byście rozkazali MPlayerowi malować po oknie pulpitu to byście się przeżegnali, żadna ikonka by nie była widoczna a kiedy byście chcieli aką kolwiek zaznaczyć wszystko by wam mrygało.

 

No wlasnie nie wiem czy nawet dalo by sie zaznaczyc jakas ikone bo mplayer przechwyca wszystkie XEvent do okna. Wiem o tym bo probuje go osadzic w programie i nie umiem przehwytywac eventow do niego.

Jesli chcialoby sie takie cos zrobic to chyba trzeba by bylo do mplayera zrobic patcha do obslugi pulpitu, poniewaz rysowac film to on potrafi ale przechwytuje eventy. Na dzien dzisiejszy nie kojarze zadnego programu/sposoby by zrobic to szybko i sprawnie... No chyba ze Enlightenmen 17 (tak sie to pisze?).

----------

## Belliash

ale e17 nie wyjdzie chyba z KDE  :Sad: .

W KDE 3.4 jest cos takiego, co umozliwia pokaz slajdow na pulpicie, tz, ze zmienia obrazek pulpitu co jakis czas. Niestety min jaki mozna ustawic, to 1 minuta. Jakby spachowac KDE, by moc ustawiac ten czas w sekundach, np. zminic napis z nim na sek, wpisuje 5, on to traktuje jako 5 min, czyli 5*60sek = 300sek. Jakby kazac mu te liczbe podzielic na 60? Wyszlo by 5sek. Ew. zrobic to nieco inaczej  :Wink: . Film podzielic na klatki i kazda klatke zapisac w osobnym pliku graficznym? On by zmienial obrazek co 1 sek, ew. moc ustawic to w ms. I bylby ruchomy pulpit  :Wink: .

Co o tym sadzicie??

----------

## crs

Zeby wyglądało ok, to KDE musiałby zmieniać tapetę conajmniej 24 razy na sekundę. Trochu by to zwolniło komputer. Trochu. :>

Generalnie po co komuś film na pulpicie?

Jak już go musisz mieć to otwórz sobei zloopowane okienko mplayera, nadaj mu jakis specyficzny tytuł, w kwin ustaw by nie dało się go przemieszczać, by był zawsze na spodzie, nez obramowania itp. Może uda Ci się osiągnąć to co chcesz.

----------

